# My Merc BLOWS!



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

opps

after a little trip to Orange lake i forgot to jack up my motor. it caught some hydrilla and wasnt pissing for a couple minutes without me looking back. no it pisses where it should, and a few areas around the head. after 10 minutes of letting it sit i was able to fire it back up, but it sprayes water where it shouldnt. ill take pics tomorrow and post em. so for now, laugh. 

i wonder if a welder and some new gaskits could fix it????????????

as someone once said, best motor i ever blew up


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That doesn't sound good...... :-[


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Overheated the block and compressed the gaskets.
Might be able to restore seal by re-torquing all bolts.
Or you may have to replace all the gaskets and check
to see if you warped the head.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Kyle you may be okay with new gaskets. Does your Merc have a cylinder head? If so I would try the gaskets first then check the compression. If it is too low you will likely need rings (when too hot the rings lose their tension and don't seal properly). Before replacing the rings check for aluminum on the cylinder walls. (requires bore scope) If you find aluminum or scoring then go to 

http://www.southwestmarine.com/

and see what you can get a rebuilt powerhead for. All engines should have a overtemp shutdown or audible alarm. About 30 seconds at a high power setting will cook one if no cooling water.

Many times just the new gaskets will take care of it. Is the paint burned off?

Anyway good luck with it and best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Jr,

After your last trip down to the glades, I'm suprised it has lasted this long!!!! Take care of it, not like there are a bunch of them around!!!!!!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Pack it Up and send it to me ...LOl

You can also get exhaust gaskets and Inspect the pistons at the exhaust ports ... Pretty tough motors though... Check block and head with a streight edge and feeler guage If head is not too bad it can be shaved a little ..Chase all threads and use New gaskets and head Bolts ...

If no scoring of pistons and after head problems are solved run a little extra oil and then check compression ... 

Dave


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

thanks gang,
it couldnt have happend at a better time :. 5 days left of worry free duck hunting and a non working motor. im gonna use my layout boat and paddle my butt around tomorrow am, then try and get some gaskets and replace the old with new. i ran it at the boat ramp today and i think i need to replace the waterpump(last time 1.5 yrs ago) again it probably got shot along with the gaskets for running without h20....
other than that i strongly belief..errr. hope..... a couple new gaskets and some wrenches will get my back racing around. no paint melted, so thats the good thing so far. tomorrow afternoon my tools will be in full use, change truck brake pads, oil, tweak trailer, and get that merc goin. As Allan Jackson put it, if i had money id buy me a mercury or TWO!

now, should i order them gaskets online, or check the marine store?


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

update:
got gaskets a couple days ago, but with this coldness and it gettin dark so early i had to wait till today to install them.

did the exhaust gaskets first, no problem and no leaks from a water bucket test.

HOWEVER i snapped 3 THRREEEE! bolts off trying to take off the ones around the spark plugs. tried installing the gaskets just to see what would happend, and guess what?
it leaked!

Good news: water pump is working very good and new thermostat works fine.
Bad news. gotta find out how the HE!! to get those three dang bolts out.
Trip to the mechanic?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

are they aluminum??-if they broke off theyre REALLY stuck im thinkng tap n die set-even go up in size if you drill em out crooked- good luck 
-anytide


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Read the other Thread EDM all the way !


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

whats EDM??- Noe
-anytide


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I used this when I was working on a Block that was worth $10,000.00 at my engine shop ... 

I did Not own an EDM machine I took the parts to a Machine shop that Did ...

I have some examples of some wonderfull EDM work but I Can NOT display it ... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_discharge_machining


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

now i know ...thanks Noe 
'tide


----------

